# Acid Question



## chimi2003 (Feb 21, 2013)

Having never used any acid stronger than vinegar on my bottles, I was wondering how strong a solution of muriatic acid is safe to use, without etching or otherwise harming the glass. Thanks John


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2013)

It won't harm glass


----------



## chimi2003 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks E, I wanted to ask before trying.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Muriatic acid is one of the best acids to clean bottles with.  Whatever you do though, don't use it inside!!!  It will corrode all of your pipes and anything metal in your house.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 22, 2013)

get a five gallon bucket with a lid ( often used for drywall spackling )

 put 1/4" of muriatic in the bottom of the bucket, a 1/4" in the bottom of the bottle.

 put the lid on and leave it alone for a weekend. wear rubber gloves and repeat if necessary.

 BE CAREFUL


 jim


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 22, 2013)

That is interesting Buzzkutt/Jim, so with your method you basically confine the HCl vapors and let the acidic atmosphere in the bucket react with the deposits on and in the bottles?

 I've always diluted it to 1/4th to 1/8th in water and submerged the stuff to be cleaned, but if your method works better I will have to try it out. I have about 35 gallons of glass sitting that needs acid treatment so at that scale maximum efficiency/minimum waste is important.


----------



## glass man (Feb 22, 2013)

OOPS WRONG ACID!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah I dropped out of this one quick too..[8D]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 23, 2013)

the closed bucket method has worked for me. 

 the vapors from the muriatic is nasty stuff....


 jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 23, 2013)

wrong acid?  Like muriatic vs lysergic ?


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 23, 2013)

easy there Matt.....  we don't need any flashbacks.....


----------



## glass man (Feb 23, 2013)

[][][8D] AAAHHH!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2013)

Then there is the fungus acid. Don't work on bottles though.But if you believe hard enough it might []


----------



## chimi2003 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the input, I appreciate it. Maybe I should have formated the prompt better, seems that a few were starting to salivate over a different substance. Thanks again. John


----------

